# Any thing Idaho way



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

Is there anything going on in the Idaho area.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Lottery in whole ID 
Coyote hunting all over the place 
If i may briefly touch it 
are you interrested in large scale trains? Which part of ID you talking about?


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

Well yes there is the Lottery and coyotes but I was refering to large scale trains. I am in Post Falls in the North


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a group in Boise they set up outside at the depot on special occasions. They run DCC trains and meet every week in members yards.


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks, Boise is to far for weekly stuff, maybe a big train ta-doo maybe but not aweekly thing. Spokane WA has a garden club I believe and I went to the winter model railroad swap meet but no Large scale folks were there. I do have a contact for the Spokane area but was hoping there were others that put on swap-meets or shows.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

E mail sent to you.
We do have an active club in the Spokane, Coeur d' Alene area.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Speaking of Idaho, what ever happened to Jens Bang? I don't think I have heard anything about him for years now. He sure had a great layout.


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks for the email and post a reply was sent. I look forward to seeing the real deal in peoples yards


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul,
Jens has turned to other interests right now.
He's done that before, but he'll be back.
jb


----------

